
Ask HN: As a technologist what can I do to have an impact on Climate Change? - jerry292
I am very good with programming, electronics, embedded systems, etc. I have very little knowledge in Chemistry and don’t have billions of dollars to do some mega project. What can I do? I feel I have a purpose here but am not seeing it now.
======
ajcolella
I can definitely commiserate and started the ClimateList.io as a result. Still
just a small step, but better than nothing. Here's a db engineer opening:

[https://climatelist.io/job/786/senior-climatic-database-
engi...](https://climatelist.io/job/786/senior-climatic-database-engineer/)

YC has also been supportive to climate engaged startups. Probably worth
keeping an eye on this as well:

[https://www.workatastartup.com/](https://www.workatastartup.com/)

------
rolfeb
One person can do very little (unless they do have billions of dollars at
their disposal).

Why not seek out an activist group in your area and join them? It takes a lot
of resources to mobilise people on the streets, carry out campaigns etc.
Nearly always they will need support staff on back end processes and systems.
Maybe they need your specific skillset, or maybe they just need other parts of
the organisation. You won't be single-handedly saving the world, but you will
be part of a team that maybe can achieve that.

This might take you out of your comfort zone, but hey, what have you got to
lose?

